# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Gezonde sportdrank

## Productontwikkelaar

Beste Nationaal Gezondheids Forum-bezoekers

Wij zijn drie masterstudenten productontwikkeling in Antwerpen en voeren een onderzoek over een gezonde nieuwe sportdrank. We zijn nog dringend op zoek naar een aantal respondenten. Doe je af en toe aan sport en wil je ons helpen met 10 minuutjes van je tijd? Wij zijn je eeuwig dankbaar. Je kan het (anoniem) onderzoek vinden via onderstaande link.

Alvast bedankt!
Arne, Mathias en Wouter

http://enquete.ontwerpwetenschappen....=3M03nmKH9olKG

----------

